# Question for CLX Owners (rear tire clearance)



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

Have a 2007 CLX (first year), and it's a wonderful bike. I've noticed that the rear tire clearance under the monostay is about 1mm with a 23mm tire. I'd be interested in hearing whether this was changed in later years (or whether this is just characteristic of Colnagos).

Many thanks!


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Just bought a 2009 CLX (really really nice bike) and the clearance I measure is about 7mm with 23mm tires installed. Enough space for 25mm which I may eventually put on.


----------

